# PCOS - Help!



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Please help me ladies, I am new to this - recently diagnosed with "suspected PCO" via an ultrasound scan. GP has said this is why I am having trouble with my fertility and referred me straight on to a fertility clinic. I will have to pay for any treatment as my partner already has children. I have none. Am I right to think that they should do more testing (on the NHS, such as laparascopy..) before they send me for treatment? Scared, confused, heartbroken... Dont know what to do or who to turn to cause' no one I know will understand.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No they will probably just do some blood tests and an ultra sound, ask if you can have a copy of any blood results though as your clinic may want to know what they are but will prob do their own so don't worry, 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

But what will the fertility clinic do? I'm so confused, what if i maybe need pills to help (unlikely as apparently I do ovulate). Do they provide this? It seems to me that the GP hasn't investigated the cause enough, because what if i have blocked tubes or something similar (god i hope not!) and the only way of conceiving is IVF. Myabe I'm getting ahead of myself, but nothing has been explained to me. 
TY for your reply
x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi there,

Sorry you have joined the club  

I had my pcos diagnosed with blood test and ultrasound, no need for laparoscopy. I have seen a few people on here getting clomid and metformin through nhs when they already have children. Clomid helps you ovulate and metformin regulates hormones. 

Try not to panic  (I know it's hard).  Hope you don't have too long to wait for your appointment.

Xxx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Crossed over with you then....

The fertility clinic will do whatever tests they think are needed as they are the specialists not the GP. They will explain everything too but try to go prepared with questions if you can.

Xx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have had my referral through, it was actually very quick within a few weeks (im guessing that is because i'm not considered an NHS patient haha).
It says on the letter that I will have to pay. Whether this means right from the off, or just whatever it is I need - i dont know. But I suppose that is where I need to take the plunge and and go, but when you have just started a new job and taken a pay cut its daunting. 
Thank you so much for your help ladies, bet i like such a dumb whiney ass!!  
N
x


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

You don't look like a dumb whiney ass! 

My PCOS was diagnosed with ultrasounds plus the fact I have acne and irregular periods. My GP was clueless and referred me to the fertility clinic. They take over and do everything now. I had repeat scan, bloods and a procedure called a HSG which checks to see if your tubes are blocked. I wasn't ovulating. Once the tests were done, i was prescribed clomid, metformin and thyroxine (underactive thyroid goes hand in hand with pcos and affects fertility). I conceived on my first cycle. My partner has a child from a previous relationship but I was still eligible for NHS funding even though the fertility clinic thought I'd have to pay - double check that you don't have to. Have a look on this website http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/nhs_funding_2

best of luck xxxxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I would suggest first of all that your gp refers you to an endocrinologist, they are the ones who may start you on metformin depending on your symptoms etc, all the fertility related treatment will be managed by the fertility clinic though, 

Nic
Xx


----------



## JessNet21 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello,

It seems weird your GP sent you straight to a private clinic.. My GP ordered me a ultrasound and blood tests which showed PCOS, she then referred me to an NHS clinic where I've had numerous more blood tests and clomid 3 x 50mg and 4 x 100mg but it didn't work - absolutely no ovulation  

My consultant has now referred me to an IVF clinic but we have decided to go private. Unfortunately I think you have to pay right from the get go! But if you are going private, you can pick and chose - I've gone for CARE Manchester as there success rates are above average. So have a look around 

Wishing you all the best. Jess x


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks Jess 
I have no idea, they sent me straight to West Midlands Fertility clinic. I had a letter from them saying that I would be ineligible for NHS funding, which, ok fair enough if I have to pay - I have to pay. Also when I called them, they said that they dont do investigations, which angered me, because if I'm going to be paying thousands for treatment or whatever, then surely i should know what the best course of treatment is?? (such as there is no point paying for pills for god knows how many months - if i could only conceive with IVF). It just seems crazy to me that they are referring me there PCOS related infertility when it could be something much worse and they havn't checked! Fair enough if I'm ineligible for NHS fertility treatment, but surely I should not have to pay for investigations also... Typical I've always paid my stamp, never been unfortunate enough to claim and when I want/need something its not there, just feeling slightly punished and sorry for myself i think. 

Thanks ladies


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nichub - I was referred to endocrinology, but they said I had been sent the wrong place as they cant help with fertility.
Im quite a lucky PCOS i think, i think my weight is... ok im average size 16, 5'7. Get hair, but manageable like 5 strands on my chin, then a nice line down my stomach and a few other places, but its all manageable. Main symptom is dodgy periods, very hit and miss sometimes they're regular and sometimes they say "hey I'm going come 9 weeks late, build ya hopes up until you do a pregnancy test, then come the day after just to rub salt in the wounds" lol. 
Thanks 
Natalie


----------

